# Lab and ultrasound results



## tamt (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello new here but have been having trouble for about 2 years. Have been on only Synthroid with no results of feeling better. Went to a new dr who ran bloodworm and an ultrasound. I was wanting to post my results and his treatment to get others opinions as I don't want to mess around for another 2 years feeling terrible.

Ultrasound - both lobes are mildly to moderately enlarged. On the right there is a 3mm nodule in the mid lateral aspect. Small hypoechoic area in mid lateral aspect measuring 0.30x0.22x0.29.

Labs:

Free T3 - 3.0 (range 2.3-4.2)
Free T4 - 1.24 (range 0.73-1.95)
TSH - 2.3 (range 0.5-4.7)

He also tested hormones and vitamins and I am deficient in B and D.

Prescribed 60mg Armour, high dose of B12 and D.

Any feedback?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome!

Vitamin B and D deficiencies can mimic hypothyroid symptoms, so hopefully when you get those levels back up to where they should be, you'll notice a significant difference.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tamt said:


> Hello new here but have been having trouble for about 2 years. Have been on only Synthroid with no results of feeling better. Went to a new dr who ran bloodworm and an ultrasound. I was wanting to post my results and his treatment to get others opinions as I don't want to mess around for another 2 years feeling terrible.
> 
> Ultrasound - both lobes are mildly to moderately enlarged. On the right there is a 3mm nodule in the mid lateral aspect. Small hypoechoic area in mid lateral aspect measuring 0.30x0.22x0.29.
> 
> ...




Do you know anything more about the nodule? Solid, cystic, calcified rim etc.?

How long have you been on the 60 mg. of Armour? Do you feel any better? Did your doc run any antibodies' tests?


----------



## tamt (Jun 6, 2013)

I have only been on Armour for 1 week and I have noticed a little difference in my fatigue so that's a plus. The ultrasound report doesn't say anything about the nodule being soft, hard, etc.

I forgot to include my Reverse T3 was 22.6 (range 9.0-27.0). I'm not sure about antibodies - what would I look for on the report for that?


----------



## tamt (Jun 6, 2013)

It does say this: contains a small hypoechoic area in mid lateral aspect. There is no color flow within this nodule. Does this make sense?


----------

